# gas prices??



## bluebonnet2 (Aug 16, 2017)

good morning,

what about gas prices? I here its $3.50/al.

PURA VIDA,
bluebonnet2


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie (Aug 15, 2017)

It is sold in liters. And the price can vary slightly according to region. But it is somewhere in the vicinity of what you hered.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

16.03 x 3.78 = 60.59 divided by 17.64 = $3.43 USD per Gallon..........

Prices slightly vary from station to station........


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

There's an app by the Mexican government call *Gasoapp *that will check for nearby gas stations and their prices. It also has a handy feature that can be use to notify if the gas price does not match. I just recently installed it so I'm hoping that it will be useful.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

NCas said:


> There's an app by the Mexican government call *Gasoapp *that will check for nearby gas stations and their prices. It also has a handy feature that can be use to notify if the gas price does not match. I just recently installed it so I'm hoping that it will be useful.


I just installed it. I also gassed up today @ 15.64 for Magna - which agrees with the app.

Here - at least - the price can change almost daily. You can tell by the length of cars waiting to gas up - someone must issue a heads up that prices are about to go up...


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

horseshoe846 said:


> I just installed it. I also gassed up today @ 15.64 for Magna - which agrees with the app.


That's great can't wait till I need to get my car filled up, how boring am I? Would also love an app with the prices of natural gas. They have really spiked up like crazy.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Would the price of gas prevent you from moving to or visiting Mexico?


----------



## bluebonnet2 (Aug 16, 2017)

nope


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Bobbyb said:


> Would the price of gas prevent you from moving to or visiting Mexico?


Not a concern for me - I don't have a car!


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

It looks like they are going to open up an Arco gas station here in TJ soon. Also heard that Costco opened up their own gas station at their store in San Luis Potosi.


----------

